# Bad chest pain



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi friends,Does any else get chest pain? I get awful chest pain right in the center between my breasts. One day I thought I was having a heart attack, althouth I could breathe okay, but the pain was constant and scary. And it kind of took my breath away. I went for an EKG and I was fine. My blood pressure is low and my cholesterol is fine.Is this just a symptom of Fibro? If so it's nasty!!!love to all, mama-


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Yes it is---my mom gets it real bad.Dr. told her if it hurts when touched it is the fibro---for the heart it would be a deeper pain.Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mamamia:Oh yes, I also get the chest pain. I'm going through a bad bout of it right now. Seems when the fm is bad the chest pain is there too. I find it difficult to breathe sometimes. I also have acid reflux, so sometimes that causes it.


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Oh yes me too.I used to work for cardiology at the hospital and it happened at work one day. I could hardly breath and if I moved it was just as bad.Lucky for me one of the cardio doc checked me out and told me it was the fibro. I was in the right place at the right time I think.Brooke


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

not so with me,but it gets you everywhere else,anyway.i was wondering,if i remember right,you said you were on 400mg neurotin?and said that was a high dose?my doc has just raised mine to 900,could this be a mistake?weird unless i misundrestand.denny


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends,Thanx for the confirmations. Today the pain is really bad and exhausting!! I shudder to think what a heart attack feels like.Denny,I take 400 mg of Neurontin 4x per day. Are you taking 900 mg in total per day or 4x a day? I'm also a very small woman- 103 lbs, barely 5 ft tall. I'm sure your doc knows what he is doing.love to all, mama-


----------

